# What's a good digital camera for taking pictures?



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

I am thinking about getting a new camera, kodak is not working for me. Does anyone have any recommendations ?


----------



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

almost any camera will work if you want closeups get one with a macro setting.
you usually get what you pay for like anything else . I look for cameras with a quality lens rather than fancy options. Olympus Cannon ect.


----------



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

yingxuebailang said:


> I am thinking about getting a new camera, kodak is not working for me. Does anyone have any recommendations ?


What price range?

I have a Canon Powershot A85 that works very well. ($250-$300)

I also have a Digital Rebel SLR with 3 lenses ($1750)


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Anything you can get at a dollar shop?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Regardless of the make or model, try to get a camera with:

Important:
1. Multiple ISO settings (film speed emulator 50,100,200,400)
2. Shutter priority setting

Nice, but not as important:
3. White balance
4. Aperature priority setting

Most of the photos in my photo journals were taken with an Olympus C-5050. A few of the newer photos (like the one you'll see if you click on the "46g" in my signature) were taken with my new Canon S80.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The more manual controls on the camera the better it is...


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for the input. I did some research online last night and finally decided on a Canon Powershot S2 IS. I found one on Ebay for $295 but paid $347 after shipping and insurance. I later found a better deal online for $324 including shipping. :icon_cry: Nevertheless It seems to be a great camera for the price. With Super Macro Mode allegely close up to 0mm. :thumbsup: It as close as you can get to a SLR professional camera for under $400 bucks http://reviews.cnet.com/Canon_PowerShot_S2_IS/4507-6501_7-31354064.html?tag=sub Here are some specs below

Light sensitivity ISO 50, ISO 100, ISO 200, ISO 400, ISO auto 
Exposure modes Manual, Program, Automatic, Shutter-priority, Aperture-priority 

Auto focus TTL contrast detection 
Type Zoom lens 
Focal length 6 mm - 72 mm 
Equivalent 35mm focal length 36 - 432 mm 
Focus adjustment Manual, Automatic 
Min focus range 19.7 in 
*Macro focus range 0-50cm* 
Lens aperture F/2.7-3.5 
Optical zoom 12 x 
Zoom adjustment Motorized drive 
Features UD glass, Aspherical lens, Ultrasonic Motor (USM)


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That camera will certainly be capable of taking a top-notch tank photo (or any photo, for that matter). Congrats on your purchase, and don't lament not finding the "best" deal. Many many many (aka MOST) online camera shops are bait-n-switch scams. The only one I trust is B and H photo. I happily pay the extra 5-10% to guarantee I won't be left to twist in the wind.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...hs=Canon+PowerShot+S2+IS&image.x=4&image.y=12


----------

